# [FireFox] Me chupa muchos recursos (Abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos,

El otro día cuando arranqué el firefox se me quedo tostado el disco duro leyendo (o escribiento... el caso es que el piloto rojo estaba encendido) durante un rato... me lo ha vuelto a hacer, un par de veces.

Como antes funcionaba y no e instalado nada, no se si tiene que ver con ficheros temporales que guarde el firefox o kukies...

¿Alguien ha notado esto alguna vez? ¿Hay que hacer algún tipo de limpieza en el firefox?

Esto tb me pasaba en Ubuntu pero en esta distro el problema se daba siempre que arrancaba el firefox...

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## ekz

Posibles soluciones:

* Instalar la extensión Flashblock

* Usar el super truco de compactar las bases de datos (1, 2, 3)

Saludos

----------

## gringo

yo tengo una solución mejor : no usar firefox  :Razz: 

Ahora en serio : lo que mencionas es bastante común y es el precio que hay que pagar por usar firefox.

saluetes

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Posibles soluciones:
> 
> * Instalar la extensión Flashblock
> 
> * Usar el super truco de compactar las bases de datos (1, 2, 3)
> ...

 Cual de los tres abria que instalar para poder implementar el truco?

 *Quote:*   

> *  dev-ml/ocaml-sqlite3 [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.5.6
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

limpia el historial, cookies, y el cache. eso te puede mejorar un poco el rendimiento del firefox, saludos!

----------

## running bear

tambien puedes probar en preferencias, avanzado, general a desmarcar todas las casillas de accesibilidad y navegación

----------

## ekz

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> Cual de los tres abria que instalar para poder implementar el truco?
> 
> 

 

¡Ninguno! Sólo dev-db/sqlite que ya lo deberías tener instalado, ejecutando lo siguiente con firefox cerrado

```
for f in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/*.sqlite; do sqlite3 $f 'VACUUM;'; done
```

Me parece mucho que no funciona firefox 2 (por si acaso)

Y como dice gringo, es el precio por usar firefox

¡Saludos!

----------

## Stolz

Otro truco es tener la carpeta de datos de FF en RAM para evitar los retrasos de las continuas escrituras en disco que hace FF. Hay varias formas de hacerlo. Yo por ejemplo tengo una copia mínima (mis configuraciones, bookmarks, extensiones, páginas típicas en la cache,...) en ~/.mozilla-copia y el enlace simbólico ~/.mozilla apuntando a /dev/shm/.mozilla. Al iniciar el entorno de escritorio hago que si no existe /dev/shm/.mozilla se copie ~/.mozilla-copia en /dev/shm/.mozilla. Como uso la extensión Xmarks no pierdo los cambios en los bookmarks. Este método tiene ventajas pero también tiene inconvenientes, pruébalo y valóralo.

De todas formas FF ya es casi intratable, como te han comentado mejor que pruebes otro navegador. En Portage tienes www-client/chromium-bin que va mil veces mejor que FF en cuanto a rendimiento, aunque echo de menos demasiadas extensiones como para poder reemplazarlo por FF de una vez por todas. También tiene buena pinta www-client/arora pero aun no lo he probado.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## sefirotsama

@stolz arora funciona de maravillas, es muy rapido, ligero, basado en QT, y muestra correctamente todas las paginas (incluido el chat de gmail que siempre falla en konqueror y sin problemas con el plugin de flash)... pero nunca conseguí que me funcionaran los accentos, la configuración del sistema era buena y en todo el entorno escritorio me funcionaban.

Finalmente opté por desinstalarlo ya que siempre uso konqueror (y en contadas ocasiones opera) y no entro nucna o casi nunca en paginas como gmail (uso imap) ni su chat (a fin de cuentas lo puedes configurar con tu cliente jabber).

Sobre FF, es posible que la ultima vez que lo cerraste tubieras 65535 pestañas abiertas con flash, youtube, aplicaciones java y demás y que te trate de abrirlas y cargar todos sus complementos, banners publicitarios y pijadas? Lo que haria yo (si te da igual perder los bookmarks y complementos y configuraciones) es eliminiar la carpeta de configuración de firefox entera. Acostumbra a funcionar en los ubuntus de mi universidad.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *gringo wrote:*   

> yo tengo una solución mejor : no usar firefox 

 Porque esa solución tan drástica gringo de desistalar el Firefox? No deberias de decir eso ni de broma porque los problemas que tiene el Firefox se pueden solucionar malo que no fuera asi, ya de esa manera otro gallo cantaria.

 *ekz wrote:*   

> ¡Ninguno! Sólo dev-db/sqlite que ya lo deberías tener instalado, ejecutando lo siguiente con firefox cerrado
> 
> for f in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/*.sqlite; do sqlite3 $f 'VACUUM;'; done
> 
> Me parece mucho que no funciona firefox 2 (por si acaso)

 Gracias por el dato amigo, pruebo la configuración que das y luego comento. 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   yo tengo una solución mejor : no usar firefox  Porque esa solución tan drástica gringo de desistalar el Firefox?

 

Partiendo de la base de que hay no menos de 10 navegadores mejores que mozilla firefox, apoyo la moción, no usar firefox... Y sin embargo aqui estoy, escribiendo desde la versión 3.5.3 del susodicho  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Otro truco es tener la carpeta de datos de FF en RAM para evitar los retrasos de las continuas escrituras en disco que hace FF. Hay varias formas de hacerlo. Yo por ejemplo tengo una copia mínima (mis configuraciones, bookmarks, extensiones, páginas típicas en la cache,...) en ~/.mozilla-copia y el enlace simbólico ~/.mozilla apuntando a /dev/shm/.mozilla. Al iniciar el entorno de escritorio hago que si no existe /dev/shm/.mozilla se copie ~/.mozilla-copia en /dev/shm/.mozilla. Como uso la extensión Xmarks no pierdo los cambios en los bookmarks. Este método tiene ventajas pero también tiene inconvenientes, pruébalo y valóralo.
> 
> De todas formas FF ya es casi intratable, como te han comentado mejor que pruebes otro navegador. En Portage tienes www-client/chromium-bin que va mil veces mejor que FF en cuanto a rendimiento, aunque echo de menos demasiadas extensiones como para poder reemplazarlo por FF de una vez por todas. También tiene buena pinta www-client/arora pero aun no lo he probado.
> 
> Saludozzzzzz

 

 :Surprised:  no sabia que el chrmone ya estaba en el portage!!!

lo que me hace quedarme en FF son sus complementos que son muy utiles y por cierto gastan mas recursos :S, si hubiera alguna alternativa como firefox que acepte tal cantidad de complementos para la navegacion seria muy bueno

otra cosa que he visto, ejecuto firefox y me consume de arraque algo de 200 MB de RAM pero inicio webs pesadas en javascript como GMAIL y el FF  comienza a volar peor que con la marihuana   :Shocked:   :Laughing:  me consume como 500 MB en ram solo abriendo el Gmail y un aunento no tan grande por cada pestaña que abro del mismo Gmail, ese Gmail es una web demasiado consumidora

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Muchas gracias por las respuesas...

La solución de limpiar cookies, historial etc... muy windowsera la verdad... me recuerda a "el Pc me va lento... pues haz un defragmentacion del hd, borras los temporales hi los historiales de inet y el Pc vuelve a correr  :Smile: ", pero la verdad es que lo he hecho porque tiene sentido... y por limpiar un poco. (no se como no se me ocurrio a mi sólito... estoy cada día más lento)

Tb he hecho lo del sqlite3... no se muy bien que hace esto la verdad... lo he hecho con el perfil de root y con el de usuario... no entiendo mucho del código pero me imagino que hace algun tipo de bucle para hacer no se que... ¿ esto hay que hacerlo periódicamente o se queda hecho para siempre? (como veis no tengo npi de lo que hace)

Por último he visto que el chrome estaba en el emerge asi que emerge al canto, luego he leido que si no rulaba había que cambiar la config del gcc con el gcc-config, el caso es que he cambiado de la versión 4.1 a la 4.3... ¿esto implica algún riesgo? lo digo porque como he cambiado la version del compilador no se si esto puede probocar problemas... el 4.3 ya estaba instalado y en no se que manual-tutorial-artículo leí que era recomendable compilar/emerger todo con la versión más moderna del compilador, ya que optimiza mejor el archivo compilado...

el chrome ya funciona... lo que pasa es que en windows no me entusiasma mucho la verdad... por lo que yo he observado en mi curro con windows con una pestaña chrome consume menos que FF, pero si habro muchas pestañas FF consume menos... y como suelo tener 3 o 4... uso FF.

Un mi curro al final uso k-meleon lo encontre como navegador ligero (creo que está basado en FF 2.0) y consume menos que el FF... para gentoo el FF

Para navegar y ver las típicas páginas (gmail, youtube, etc... páginas con, java, flash,) cual es el navegador ligero que recomendáis?... en algún pc usé el Dilo, pero ni flash, ni java y cascaba en muchas páginas... (tb he probado el links y el elink... pero para el uso cotidiano no son muy operativas)

un saludo a todos y gracias por las respuetas.

----------

## will198

ok, el chrome me funciona... pero no rula el flash (youtube)

alguien lo ha hecho funcionar???

Yo he hecho algo un poco chapu la verdad... he visto en páginas de ubuntu y de fedora que creaban un vinculo simbólico en un directorio

/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins

como no lo tenía el directorioa, lo he creado y he vinculado el plugin de flash... pero aun así no funciona me dice que tengo una version antigua... pero en FF funciona...

Alguna solución??

----------

## Ralgo

No es chrome... es chromium... son cosas distintas a mi parecer   :Razz: 

Tienes que ejecutarlo de la siguiente manera para que use los plugins (por ende, para q funcione flash):

```
chromium-bin --enable-plugins
```

Saludos!!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Para navegar y ver las típicas páginas (gmail, youtube, etc... páginas con, java, flash,) cual es el navegador ligero que recomendáis?... en algún pc usé el Dilo, pero ni flash, ni java y cascaba en muchas páginas... (tb he probado el links y el elink... pero para el uso cotidiano no son muy operativas)
> 
> un saludo a todos y gracias por las respuetas.

 

Seamonkey, de lo mejorcito en ese sentido. Solo lo uso cuando por algún motivo opera no funciona.  :Very Happy: 

Ya que estoy: Guía de actualización de GCC en Gentoo Linux.

Salud!

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

lo de:

Código:

chromium-bin --enable-plugins

lo lei despues... (típico, primero probar y luego leer), cuando arranca el chrome (se que es chromium... pero es tan largo de escribir...  :Smile: ) aparece una página que dice que se está trabajando para que algunos plugin funcionen bien... como el flash plugin... (no se a que llaman bien... porque el flash no funciona tampoco bien en FF...), el caso es que te dice que para arrancar el chrome con plug pongas el código de arriba...

En mi caso tampoco funcionó arrancándolo con el código ese (me sigue diciendo no se que de la versión de flash, que si no es la adecuada... sabrá él)... esta noche probaré a quitar el directorio que cree (la chapuza de arriba) por si se hace algún lío... pero me da a mi que seguirá sin funcionar...

Si alguno tiene otra sugerencia

PD: probaré el SeaMonkey... a ver que tal.

----------

## i92guboj

Desde la llegada de Seamonkey 2 perdí las pocas razones que me quedaban para usar Firefox. A mi no me ha servido ninguna guía ni nada, cada día rendía peor que el anterior, cada versión era más pesada. El simple hecho de escribir en la barra de direcciones causaba un uso de cpu bestial, y ni siquiera podría escribir tres letras seguidas sin que mi sistema se parara 3 segundos (si, desactivé lo del autocompletado, aún así iba fatal).

Firefox es penoso haciendo scroll, siempre lo fue.

Seamonkey 2 hace todo lo que firefox hacía, al menos en mi caso. Puedo usar todas mis extensiones, hasta he rescatado stylish que dejé de usar en Firefox porque simplemente era inaguantable. Los tiempos de carga eran también penosos, y los de cierre peores. Seamonkey se carga en un segundo en este viejo cacharro, y se cierra más rápido aún. Aún está en beta2/rc1, pero es perfectamente usable, y la 2.0 final no debería retrasarse mucho ya.

En cuanto a gasto de recursos, todos los browsers son iguales, todos van a gastar una burrada de ram en cuanto lleven un rato abiertos, la web es así, y renderizarla es caro en términos de máquina, para eso no hay solución. Ni los motores más ligeros te van a ahorrar mucha memoria. A no ser que tengas suficiente con un motor de texto o con links -g o dillo, pero asumo que no es el caso  :Wink: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

A mí Firefox no me va nada mal, y con los trucos aportados del sqlite y los otros para que no escriba tanto al disco (no el de Stolz, sino los relacionados con browser.history*, la verdad es que me vuela), yo no tengo quejas de momento y sólo tengo un equipo potente, los demás tienen ya varios años (aunque todos son del siglo XXI).

Como nota adicional, añadir que este tema se ha tratado ya en muchas ocasiones y la función de búsqueda puede proporcionar muchas respuestas:

[firefox] consume mucho recurso (abierto)

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

No se porque es que el Firefox les anda mal, yo supongo que el que usa Gentoo es porque algo sabe de computadoras y por ende tiene una computadora decente.

Yo no voy con eso de que se deje de usar el Firefox, es todo lo contrario...

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

mal... solo tengo 512 de ram y teng gentoo por eso no me gusta usar mucho el firefox. voy a probar el seamonkey que porpusiern arriba necesito ver qeu me funcona mejor

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> No se porque es que el Firefox les anda mal, yo supongo que el que usa Gentoo es porque algo sabe de computadoras y por ende tiene una computadora decente.

 

Bueno, en mi caso la mayoría de las pc que tengo son cacharros obsoletos (si tuvieran que correr windows, digamos) y es por eso que uso Gentoo en ellas. Obviamente, también tengo PC modernas pero gracias a Gentoo no decarto ninguna por vieja.

Ninguna otra distribución modelo 2009 podría funcionar bien en un AMD K6 II de 500 Mhz que me queda por ahí con todos los paquetes actualizados al día de la fecha... Es lo bueno de optimizar el código  :Very Happy: .

Y ni hablar de el mas viejito de los routers que tengo funcionando todavía, que corre en un Pentium 1 de 166Mhz.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> No se porque es que el Firefox les anda mal, yo supongo que el que usa Gentoo es porque algo sabe de computadoras y por ende tiene una computadora decente.
> 
> Yo no voy con eso de que se deje de usar el Firefox, es todo lo contrario...

 

Usar gentoo no da superpoderes, es verdad que el usuario medio de Gentoo suele tener más conocimientos que el usuario medio de -digamos- Ubuntu. Pero no necesariamente tiene que ser un experto en informática.

Un usuario avanzado no tiene por qué tener una computadora al día. La clave aquí es la definición de la palabra "decente". Yo renuevo mi pc principal cada 4 o 5 años de media, y mi sempron 3000+ sigue siendo una máquina que cumple perfectamente su cometido sin ningún problema. Al igual que Inodoro_Pereyra también tengo hardware más antiguo, con otras funciones, las cuales cumplen sin ningún tipo de problema. El problema es firefox, y no se por qué habría de cambiar mi máquina cada año simplemente para navegar por la www. Es firefox el único que cada día va peor. En primer lugar no necesito más máquina para un escritorio. Las computadoras a la última sirven a unos propósitos muy concretos, como el proceso numérico intensivo, el uso del último videojuego que salió ayer mismo o el procesamiento intensivo de multimedia. El resto de trabajos se pueden hacer igualmente bien con ordenadores de varios años de antigüedad, y por tanto es un sinsentido gastar dinero, tiempo y desperdiciar hardware solamente para parecer más experto y estar a la última.

Firefox tiene serios problemas de rendimiento en Linux para muchísima gente, en cualquier distribución que mires. Cuando algo no funciona como debe, buscar una alternativa no es solo una posibilidad, sino la opción inteligente. Lo contrario es masoquismo.   :Laughing:  

Es cierto que no todo el mundo parece estar afectado por el mismo problema. Hay muchos problemas, algunos de los cuales se solucionan limpiando el perfil, y otro muchos que resultan ser más complejos de identificar. En cualquier caso depende mucho de tus hábitos y de los sitios que visites entre otras cosas. Si firefox funciona para ti entonces deberías seguir usándolo, al menos hasta que deje de hacerlo.

----------

## natxoblogg

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> @stolz arora funciona de maravillas, es muy rapido, ligero, basado en QT, y muestra correctamente todas las paginas (incluido el chat de gmail que siempre falla en konqueror y sin problemas con el plugin de flash)... pero nunca conseguí que me funcionaran los accentos, la configuración del sistema era buena y en todo el entorno escritorio me funcionaban.

 

A todo esto, en el arora, tengo el flash instalado y youtube me va de maravillas, pero en megavideo me dice que tengo que tener instalado flash player, y no e ejecuta, he instalado la nueva versión de flash-player

```
[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  ~9.0.246.0!m!s 10.0.32.18!m!s {32bit 64bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.0.32.18!m!s(01:02:23 13/10/09)(32bit 64bit -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

Pero nada, no puedo ver videos de megavideo con el arora.

¿alguna idea?

Gracias.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   No se porque es que el Firefox les anda mal, yo supongo que el que usa Gentoo es porque algo sabe de computadoras y por ende tiene una computadora decente.
> 
> Yo no voy con eso de que se deje de usar el Firefox, es todo lo contrario... 
> 
> Usar gentoo no da superpoderes, es verdad que el usuario medio de Gentoo suele tener más conocimientos que el usuario medio de -digamos- Ubuntu. Pero no necesariamente tiene que ser un experto en informática.
> ...

 i92guboj siempre vez con otros ojos los post que escribo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Yo en ningún momento he dicho que hay que tener un conocimiento muy amplio de informática para usar Gentoo, un ejemplo de lo que quise decir lo aplica en señor Inodoro. Usa Gentoo en sus PC's antiguas para no dejarlas abandonadas, es decir, el sabe lo que esta haciendo a eso me refiero con lo del conocimiento que escribí en el post anterior.

Otra cosa es la de PC de ultima generación, i92guboj si tu usas tu PC para navegar en Internet solo necesitas algo que te de acceso a el y listo. De mi parte necesito una PC de gama media porque yo edito vídeos, juego (Aunque ya no tanto), diseño gráfico, etc...

Yo no tengo la facilidad de tener varias PC's como la tienen algunos de ustedes para diferentes usos, es por eso que no puedo dejar de actualizar mi PC porque a eso yo le saco dinero y no lo tengo para decir que lo tengo y hacerme el chulo frente a los demás.

Gentoo no te da superpoderes, pero te abre la mente para que sepas como adquirirlos.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> Otra cosa es la de PC de ultima generación, i92guboj si tu usas tu PC para navegar en Internet solo necesitas algo que te de acceso a el y listo. De mi parte necesito una PC de gama media porque yo edito vídeos, juego (Aunque ya no tanto), diseño gráfico, etc...
> 
> Yo no tengo la facilidad de tener varias PC's como la tienen algunos de ustedes para diferentes usos, es por eso que no puedo dejar de actualizar mi PC porque a eso yo le saco dinero y no lo tengo para decir que lo tengo y hacerme el chulo frente a los demás.

 

No pretendía sugerir eso. Como dije, cada uno tiene necesidades distintas. Solo quería subrayar el hecho de que hay mucha gente que no renueva su pc todos los años, que no todos los usuarios de Gentoo tienen máquinas en las que firefox 3.x ande decentemente simplemente por ser usuarios de Gentoo, y por tanto sugerir alternativas a firefox que funcionen bien en equipos con una menor capacidad de proceso no es un paso atrás, sino lo lógico y necesario en tales casos.

 :Smile: 

----------

